# Guys Beware!!! Don't ever take girls of this sort too seriously ...



## bewarned (Feb 3, 2009)

Guys Beware!!!

Hi friends, i am a thinkdigit regular, but i am posting under an temporary ID for reasons 

that you soon understand. And like most of the TDians (Read "Do you have a girlfriend 

thread"), though i am aware of the workings of the world, i am quite naive and inexperienced 

when it comes to matters pertaining to the opposite sex (i am talking about practical 

knowledge, not theoretical). I recently had an experience (a painful one), which made me 

realise something i didnt quite know before:that some girls (almost always these are ones 

that are good looking) are extremely indecent, meaning that they will flirt their ways into 

the lives of guys, have them hoping that shes really interested in him. But only to turn him 

down when proposed to. That is, these girls are similar to the guys having more than their 

share of GFs!!! For them more the number of guys running behind them, more the bhaav they get 

from their friends. In short they are out to have fun (at your expense), no commitments for 

them.

I got the worst kind, the one that acts decent, and mind you this one was a very good 

actor....
I have to mention here that:
 I]i was extremely stupid to get involved with this girl in the first place
 II]i ignored all the warning signs, ie was blinded by the affection i had for her
 III]few ex-friends of mine knew her true nature, yet encouraged me to pursue her (bloody 

retards, and yes i am no longer friends them)
 IV]i am in a hostel, in a place far away from civilization, so had very few options anyway


But when i finally realized the truth, i initially felt pain, followed by anger. I have not 

yet decided to whether to remain a hopeless romantic, or become a flirty casanova.... truth 

be told i realized that i have no time for girls, cant let my studies/career suffer.

My only consolation is that i am a bit wiser now... and so i decided to share it here, so 

that others dont make the same mistake i made....

Signs she maybe a flirt:
1>will make eye contact too often, decent girls mind their own business
2>will seem overfriendly, always display a huge smile
3>will always be on the phone, clue is that she may recharge too often, or have some 

unlimited plan active
4>her productivity will be very less, often she maybe disinterested in what shes doing, 

whether it be academics or any other field
5>there will be very few signs of true friendship (dont mistake her coming on to you as 

friendship)
6>you often hear she is associated with other guys
7>will gladly accept all the money you spend on her. though may offer to pay, if she knows 

you are not very into her/too good for her
8>will not tell you too much about herself, eg, her past, etc (this point is important)
9>will have serious issues with other girls, authority, etc
10>lies will be told constantly, be smart to spot them early

thats all i can think of...

please keep your comments flowing...


PS:-i have already made a big fool of myself, hence the assumed username


----------



## red_devil (Feb 3, 2009)

*Re: Guys Beware!!!*


----------



## phreak0ut (Feb 3, 2009)

*Re: Guys Beware!!!*

Too bad. Keep your eyes peeled for other posers.


----------



## Chirag (Feb 3, 2009)

*Re: Guys Beware!!!*

12 or 13?


----------



## red_devil (Feb 3, 2009)

*Re: Guys Beware!!!*

btw, who is this guy ?? i really wanna know...

[mods can find out...can't they ? ]


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Feb 3, 2009)

*Re: Guys Beware!!!*

Emosanal atyachaar ho gaya!!!


----------



## cyborg47 (Feb 3, 2009)

*Re: Guys Beware!!!*

I was almost through this kind of situation...but never took these kinda things seriously...


----------



## Faun (Feb 3, 2009)

*Re: Guys Beware!!!*

Say GTFO to that gurl...lol. Dig as many chicks as you can but do not involve you heart because most of them are biatches. Study...eat...screw and sleep.

PS: I have a feeling that OP wrote from some portable device, iphone


----------



## rhitwick (Feb 3, 2009)

*Re: Guys Beware!!!*

The kind of problem description u mentioned is out there for ages, centuries, decades watever...

We all know it, but we become blind and at that moment just believe in HER and nothing else....and then this kinda things happen...

But, ur starting of the story is a bit confusing...
First I thought the MODs have done something to you
Then I thought the "thread" is monitored by girls and u came to know it...
Then I thought some member of the thread has done something bad to you...

and then I got the whole picture...

Watever, best of luck for future.

//and just not to be pwned and loled u created a nw id, MODs may hear it...beware


----------



## adi007 (Feb 3, 2009)

*Re: Guys Beware!!!*

Excellent points.. will keep that in mind ..



Chirag said:


> 12 or 13?



Surely not ..
By his writing skills and the experience he has gained i think he is 18+


----------



## freshseasons (Feb 3, 2009)

*Re: Guys Beware!!!*



n6300 said:


> btw, who is this guy ?? i really wanna know...
> 
> [mods can find out...can't they ? ]



 It must be Raaabo


----------



## adi007 (Feb 3, 2009)

*Re: Guys Beware!!!*



n6300 said:


> btw, who is this guy ?? i really wanna know...
> 
> [mods can find out...can't they ? ]



come on .. he has surely used proxy to hide his trace


----------



## ionicsachin (Feb 3, 2009)

*Re: Guys Beware!!!*

Its definitely Raaabo


----------



## gxsaurav (Feb 3, 2009)

*Re: Guys Beware!!!*



> I have to mention here that:
> I]i was extremely stupid to get involved with this girl in the first place
> II]i ignored all the warning signs, ie was blinded by the affection i had for her
> III]few ex-friends of mine knew her true nature, yet encouraged me to pursue her (bloody
> ...



1) no girl, no matter how she is...wants to be called a slut so just cos she is going with different guys doesn't mean she is one. If we guys like it to go with various girls, why can't they....

2) If u do find a girl who is like this, then do as I do...."install vista at 3 am in night" & leave her.


----------



## victor_rambo (Feb 3, 2009)

*Re: Guys Beware!!!*



ionicsachin said:


> Its definitely Raaabo


Raaabo is married 

Well...I know who the guy is


----------



## ionicsachin (Feb 3, 2009)

*Re: Guys Beware!!!*



gxsaurav said:


> If u do find a girl who is like this, then do as I do...."install vista at 3 am in night" & leave her.



And if you are still broken down, install Vista on a PIV


----------



## a_k_s_h_a_y (Feb 3, 2009)

*Re: Guys Beware!!!*



gxsaurav said:


> 2) If u do find a girl who is like this, then do as I do...."install vista at 3 am in night" & leave her.



Well spoken.


----------



## eggman (Feb 3, 2009)

*Re: Guys Beware!!!*



victor_rambo said:


> Raaabo is married
> 
> Well...I know who the guy is



Is it............
..........
..........
...........
..........
..........
...........
..........
..........
...........
..........
..........
...........
..........
..........
...........
YOU???


----------



## a_k_s_h_a_y (Feb 3, 2009)

*Re: Guys Beware!!!*

Its *confused*. Before he edits all posts.. See the writing STYLE. of his posts around and in The Girl Friend thread. 

No big deal.



confused said:


> i am telling you the truth... you are probably one of the happiest guys on the earth, dont ruin it!!!
> 1>DECENT GIRLS dont exist
> 2>if a girl appears decent, its just bait to attract the prey (men)
> 3>the second she gets the chance, she will (try to) become ur master



Notice the THREE Exclamation marks *!!!* in the Above  quote, and then in this thread title and also used once in the writing.

Then also The style of numbering 1> , 2>

This though is my speculation........
Lets Game to find out this guy out..


----------



## victor_rambo (Feb 3, 2009)

*Re: Guys Beware!!!*

^ We know that you are Sherlock Holmes of our forum.
But what if some one is copying his style???
FYI, I had just met Confused today at Dadar, and looking at the post time, I can be sure its not him!

For God's sake, don't invade on someone's privacy.


----------



## a_k_s_h_a_y (Feb 3, 2009)

*Re: Guys Beware!!!*

Also do check out this posts
Many Similarities between his posts, and this *bewarned *

*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/search.php?searchid=2827111


----------



## R2K (Feb 3, 2009)

*Re: Guys Beware!!!*

leave the girls aside and concentrate on ur work dude.........chicks r just a waste of time.....

most of the guys just go behind the girls because they gets inspiration from those chocolate heros from movies..........


and for all those dickheads who r behind their GF all day long.............go get a life!!


----------



## victor_rambo (Feb 3, 2009)

*Re: Guys Beware!!!*



a_k_s_h_a_y said:


> Also do check out this posts
> Many Similarities between his posts, and this *bewarned *
> 
> *www.thinkdigit.com/forum/search.php?searchid=2827111


What is so cryptic about Confused's post that no one else can copy his style???

Tomorrow, if I want to make you a suspect, I can well copy your style? Yes or no?


----------



## a_k_s_h_a_y (Feb 3, 2009)

*Re: Guys Beware!!!*



victor_rambo said:


> ^ We know that you are Sherlock Holmes of our forum.
> But what if some one is copying his style???
> FYI, I had just met Confused today at Dadar, and looking at the post time,* I can be sure its not him!
> *
> For God's sake, don't invade on someone's privacy.



.....................................................



victor_rambo said:


> Well...I know who the guy is



Trying to protect your new found friend one ???

First when you said you know this guy, it means you knew him....( knew that confused it was).
Now you come out in open that you know *CONFUSED*.

And Mumbai ????
Such girls are more likely to be in Mumbai/Del/Kol/Bang...  !!! +1 Thanks for the point.


----------



## blondie (Feb 3, 2009)

*Re: Guys Beware!!!*

wwtf another e_m_o thread, pleasse!

and by lukin at how victor is defending i think both planned tis thread beforehand..


----------



## victor_rambo (Feb 3, 2009)

*Re: Guys Beware!!!*

Yes, I do know Confused. We have met in the forum meet. FYI, the following people know each other:
1. victor_rambo
2. Cool G5
3. Vishal Gupta(not the askvg.com one)
4. Confused
5. tech$oft
6. rhitwick

Is there anything more you want to accuse or allege!!!

You can diggup the old thread about this meet.



blondie said:


> wwtf another e_m_o thread, pleasse!
> 
> and by lukin at how victor is defending i think both planned tis thread beforehand..


Looks like some serious over-dose of hindi reality TV shows.

Someone is trying to protect his identity and also trying to create a suspicion about other member...and you are trying to invade the privacy, and in short "tamasha dekh rahe ho"!


----------



## a_k_s_h_a_y (Feb 3, 2009)

*Re: Guys Beware!!!*

am bored already, ok dude, i don't have all time to play around.
i had my dose of fun. got lots of work... c ya later.

but good that bewarned has his experience and feeling a bit good.
also for providing the entertainment.

sorry for your heart break though, seriously, you can do better.


----------



## mrintech (Feb 4, 2009)

*Re: Guys Beware!!!*



freshseasons said:


> It must be Raaabo


----------



## eggman (Feb 4, 2009)

*Re: Guys Beware!!!*

Good work a_k_s_h_a_y. I to feel its confused!!


----------



## Faun (Feb 4, 2009)

*Re: Guys Beware!!!*

There are two confused in this forum


----------



## adi007 (Feb 4, 2009)

*Re: Guys Beware!!!*

by looking at the above posts i am confused


----------



## confused (Feb 4, 2009)

*Re: Guys Beware!!!*

Well yeah, akshay its me. Kudos to you on your successful espionage.
Anyway, if i was that afraid of being found and getting pwned, i wouldnt have written it in the first place. If you notice, it wasnt meant to vent anger, but to let other guys know, of the truth.

And Rohan, thanks for trying to help. I owe you one.


I always have been a person to trust others easily. Add to that the fact that i have been in non-girls environment for most my life. So if there are any guys in this forum who, have a similar background, please learn from my experience.

And let the jokes continue...

@gx - i havent used the word "slut" anywhere. But i think u should call a spade a spade.


----------



## rhitwick (Feb 4, 2009)

*Re: Guys Beware!!!*

@confused
Hey what are doing still in Mumbai? Weren't u supposed to be in college?

Last time we met u told u r not in any relation...jhute


----------



## comp@ddict (Feb 4, 2009)

*Re: Guys Beware!!!*

Oh so this guy OP doesn't have a valentine so he posts this huh!


----------



## red_devil (Feb 4, 2009)

*Re: Guys Beware!!!*

So did Rohan [victor_rambo] know that you were gonna post all this stuff ?


----------



## rhitwick (Feb 4, 2009)

*Re: Guys Beware!!!*

Arey, itni si baat hai...u could have told anyway..
There are more people who loose (and lost) more than u did...

Don't worry...tere ko achi ladki milegi

//offtopic, I guess my use of "..." is noticed and tagged by akshay, I would have to be cautious if I want to be anonymous in future


----------



## skippednote (Feb 4, 2009)

*Re: Guys Beware!!!*

 Hands down 

I hate Girls !!


----------



## confused (Feb 4, 2009)

*Re: Guys Beware!!!*

@rhitwick - agree, i didnt loose much........except a lot of sleep and a lot of marks. the actual heartbreak occured a long time ago. just didnt realize it. but i gained a lot of perspective. the fact it you shouldnt even be friends with people of this sort.

well, i was a believer in true love..... ab woh impossible lagta hai....i better stick with my books. i dont want anymore faltugiri in life. dude, i didnt tell coz, i still didnt know the end of the story then. ab puri hogayee.


----------



## Cool G5 (Feb 4, 2009)

*Re: Guys Beware!!!*



confused said:


> Well yeah, akshay its me. Kudos to you on your successful espionage.
> Anyway, if i was that afraid of being found and getting pwned, i wouldnt have written it in the first place. If you notice, it wasnt meant to vent anger, but to let other guys know, of the truth.
> 
> And Rohan, thanks for trying to help. I owe you one.
> ...



Sorry to hear that.
Don't worry man, it very good & brave on your part to come out & pos this to warn others. Due to your good many of people are surely going to benefit, yes I mean *many*. From the Do you have GF thread, most of members are single, so you have indeed done a good job in sounding a warning bell.
Thanks for it Gautam 

Now let me tell you "Good and bad are a part & parcel of Life". You know if things don't go bad then you never learn. The world is not at all perfect. Everybody hinders at some point or other. Even I was recently turned down by the one I love, but that hasn't bruised me even a bit. I am "Cooler than Before". Always have a positive attitude & Life will reward you. 

So what you didn't succeed this time around? Maybe god has a better one for you. Same case with me. I too believe someone was better for me, so god advised her to leave me.

And when you have friends like Rohan, Tech$oft, Rhitwick, you have nothing to worry about. They will take good care of your's. So Gautam, just relax & don't start thinking you were at fault. Enjoy Life. Keep Smiling, Rock On 

Offtopic : You still in Mumbai? Maybe we can meetup again & have a talk.


----------



## Ecstasy (Feb 4, 2009)

*Re: Guys Beware!!!*

Dude its okay... just indulge yourself in some stuff which keeps you busy. Life is not only about chicks. Of cource chicks are part of our life but there is more to life.

Dr.Phil signing out. lol


----------



## rhitwick (Feb 4, 2009)

*Re: Guys Beware!!!*



Ecstasy said:


> Life is not only about chicks. Of cource chicks are part of our life but there is more to life.



This quote reminds me the film "Kya Yehi Pyaar Hai", in this movie Jacky Shroff told something similar about love


----------



## comp@ddict (Feb 4, 2009)

*Re: Guys Beware!!!*

Hey guys one thing, this CLown is SPAMMING, try to report as much as possible. Due to 3min lag betwn two reports, I can't report all of his "CARNAGE"


----------



## gxsaurav (Feb 4, 2009)

*Re: Guys Beware!!!*



> @gx - i havent used the word "slut" anywhere. But i think u should call a spade a spade.



Move on dude....we guys are not much clean either. I know a girl whose BF fooled her, fcuked her for a year, made her believe he loved her..blah blah blah & then left her. I still remember her words which she said to me after crying "Love is the name, Fcuk is the game". She was right actually.

Also, those saying girls like this are only found in Mumbai, Delhi etc are very very very wrong. I have been with girls like this in Lucknow too...



> well, i was a believer in true love..... ab woh impossible lagta hai



Oh comon, stop talking like that. U found someone for whome u fell in love with, well...U can easily find someone with whome U can again fall in love with. Don't stop looking for a better partner, from my own experience I can say one thing, girls like Rakes. I had breakups & I got depressed just like U but I didn't stop, I moved on..met new girls, flirted with them & life is happy again.

Its not only girls who like it when many guys are after them. Its also us guys who like girls after us


----------



## Coool (Feb 4, 2009)

*Re: Guys Beware!!!*

Don't be confuse again....


----------



## red_devil (Feb 4, 2009)

*Re: Guys Beware!!!*

^ err what ??


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Feb 4, 2009)

*Re: Guys Beware!!!*

@bewarned:

Glad to see that you learnt to see life my way - don't ever trust ANYBODY to such an extent that your whole life is in their hands. Doing so would only end up giving someone a chance to pwn you at the worst of times. And I am talking about friends in general, not just GFs.

If you are the type who gets e_m_o-tional support from having such close friends, I suggest you do something else to relive your emotions. I personally try and convert my feelings to either music, poetry or just prose. Its almost like I transfer the weight on my head to the paper - I emerge much more cheerful than I was before.

PS: Intrested to know what EXACTLY happened by which you got betrayed


----------



## Coool (Feb 4, 2009)

*Re: Guys Beware!!!*



n6300 said:


> ^ err what ??


I mean, select the right girl next time...


----------



## a_k_s_h_a_y (Feb 4, 2009)

*Re: Guys Beware!!!*

Actually, its better if you focus on other super cool stuff.
Which will make you happy in the end.. Means work hard and achieve goals other then girls.


----------



## chicha (Feb 4, 2009)

*Re: Guys Beware!!!*

errr... whats going on here? i am "confused".  pun intended

there are sooo many threads about girl friends here. i think if ppl gf problem they will landup here. there is no big issue of having a gf or not, or having 10 as long as you both respect each other, and ppl especially men calling women names is the worst thing to do. really please stop doing that, if she really is that bad stop talking to her and ignore her but dont call her names. Respect women. and no i have not had any bad experience but i have learnt from mistakes from my friends.


----------



## Krazy Bluez (Feb 4, 2009)

*Re: Guys Beware!!!*



Kl@w-24 said:


> Emosanal atyachaar ho gaya!!!



Are you seing more of MTV's Tickr ? I feel that Tickr itself if a Tickring Atyachaar


----------



## Coool (Feb 4, 2009)

*Re: Guys Beware!!!*



a_k_s_h_a_y said:


> Actually, its better if you focus on other super cool stuff.
> Which will make you happy in the end.. Means work hard and achieve goals other then girls.



Doing that only.


----------



## confused (Feb 5, 2009)

*Re: Guys Beware!!!*



Ecstasy said:


> Dude its okay... just indulge yourself in some stuff which keeps you busy. Life is not only about chicks. Of cource chicks are part of our life but there is more to life.
> 
> Dr.Phil signing out. lol


dude, thats what i always thought....and now i am certain its true.



R2K said:


> leave the girls aside and concentrate on ur work dude.........chicks r just a waste of time.....


i always have... dont want to seem braggy here, but i didnt clear iitjee 2008 in general quota just by luck... just forgot my priorities for a while there



gxsaurav said:


> Move on dude....


arey bhaiya.... does it even remotely seem from the language of my post that i am angry/depressed??? NO. coz i am not. I am hurting inside, but its good, coz im learning an important lesson.

I know guys (i was one of them), who meet a girl and feel, shes the one.... without even knowing what sort of person she is. they think shes is the best possible mate. all i am saying is that, she *may or may not* be the one, its wrong to assume that she *is *the one.

most of my friends, are of this sort. they dont usually approach girls (either because they are too involved in their work or because they dont have the guts to do it), so they get a false feeling that all girls are this type too.

even today, a friend was saying, "aggar mujhe abc xyz mil jaye to zindagi ban jayegi". i had a secret chuckle...... at the same time i remembered, when i used to say this sort of thing, and a friend of mine used to lol!!!

you have to get inside the mind of a guy, who hasnt been too close with a girl his age to understand it. i am one of those guys. so its natural, that people from co-ed backgrounds wouldnt get my point.




gxsaurav said:


> Also, those saying girls like this are only found in Mumbai, Delhi etc are very very very wrong. I have been with girls like this in Lucknow too...


yeah, this piece of sh!t is from nagpur.



comp@ddict said:


> Oh so this guy OP doesn't have a valentine so he posts this huh!


interesting way to look at it, but untrue



MetalheadGautham said:


> PS: Intrested to know what EXACTLY happened by which you got betrayed


very long story.... and i wasnt exactly betrayed.... will explain tomorrow... lab closing down right now.


----------



## Ecstasy (Feb 6, 2009)

*Re: Guys Beware!!!*



rhitwick said:


> This quote reminds me the film "Kya Yehi Pyaar Hai", in this movie Jacky Shroff told something similar about love


Lol never heard of such a movie.


----------



## rhitwick (Feb 6, 2009)

*Re: Guys Beware!!!*



Ecstasy said:


> Lol never heard of such a movie.


Movie thodi hi na sun-ne ke liye hote hai...dekhne ke liye hote hai....
B/w if u've nothing to do...nothing means nothing...then catch it...I was in my teens when I saw it and for "some" reasons I liked it...


----------



## red_devil (Feb 6, 2009)

*Re: Guys Beware!!!*



confused said:


> very long story.... and i wasnt exactly betrayed.... will explain tomorrow... lab closing down right now.



hey me too curious to know about your story...do come back tomorrow and post ....


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Feb 6, 2009)

*Re: Guys Beware!!!*

Eagerly waiting for full disclosure....


----------



## eggman (Feb 6, 2009)

*Re: Guys Beware!!!*

@confused: you honesty about the situation (although after caught)is appreciable . Were you not in coeed school from batchpan kya?


----------



## victor_rambo (Feb 6, 2009)

*Re: Guys Beware!!!*

@confused


meri poori mehnat pe paani pher diya tune 
Ab Akshay ko kya muh dikhaoon mein ?


----------



## eggman (Feb 6, 2009)

*Re: Guys Beware!!!*

ladki ne diya confused ko dhoka......confused ne diya victor ko dokha.......ab victor dega akshay ko dhoka...........fir akshay dega larki ko dhoka.......aur charo milke khayenge dhokla......


----------



## victor_rambo (Feb 6, 2009)

*Re: Guys Beware!!!*



eggman said:


> ladki ne diya confused ko dhoka......confused ne diya victor ko dokha.......ab victor dega akshay ko dhoka...........fir akshay dega larki ko dhoka.......aur charo milke khayenge dhokla......


Ek dhokla khaane ke liye itne dhoke aur dhokebaaz kyun chaahiye? Aise hi khaa lenge naa


----------



## utsav (Feb 6, 2009)

*Re: Guys Beware!!!*

I have one suggestion to all the lover boys.
Jab bhi apni gf ki yaad aye. Just listen to something like LP .u will forget ur partner n Life will seem jhakkass even if in reality its totally bakwass


----------



## victor_rambo (Feb 6, 2009)

*Re: Guys Beware!!!*



utsav said:


> I have one suggestion to all the lover boys.
> Jab bhi apni gf ki yaad aye. Just listen to something like LP .u will forget ur partner n Life will seem jhakkass even if in reality its totally bakwass


Hmmmm....


----------



## Faun (Feb 6, 2009)

*Re: Guys Beware!!!*

srsly this is ridiculous, these mistakes are meant for teenage and not when you are working. 

Just remember, its India, you never know what kind of sh!te you are getting into. All hypocrites and dogmatic people. It's all in our culture (remember we have one book known as kamasutra but still people feel discussing abt as a taboo, what a bunch of losers).

Whats your plan dude ? What you gonna do now ? Move on from this predicament or will cling like a leech. Do something good for society.


----------



## rhitwick (Feb 6, 2009)

*Re: Guys Beware!!!*



utsav said:


> Jab bhi apni gf ki yaad aye. Just listen to something like LP .u will forget ur partner n Life will seem jhakkass even if in reality its totally bakwass


While in college, one day I was so sad that I fell asleep while listening to LP in full volume.



T159 said:


> Whats your plan dude ? What you gonna do now ? Move on from this predicament or will cling like a leech. Do something good for society.


Abe, bachhe ki jaan lega kaya?? 
Uski to abhi khelne-kudne ki umar hai...
Tention-wala kam humare upar chod de...


----------



## Chirag (Feb 6, 2009)

*Re: Guys Beware!!!*

The day you guys realize that you are so dumb and lag so badly behind everyone and that there is so much to learn, you will surely go uninterested in all THESE things. Happened with me. 

I dream of a world where on meeting a person, the first question won't be 'do you have a bf/gf?' but 'do you know about deathnote?'  Deathnote ftw !! (Replace deathnote with knowledge stuff)


----------



## rhitwick (Feb 6, 2009)

*Re: Guys Beware!!!*



Chirag said:


> I dream of a world where on meeting a person, the first question won't be 'do you have a bf/gf?'


I'm already in such a world. Here I ask anyone in first meeting "What is ur name?" and if I'm not the first one to ask, surprisingly he also asks the same question.

I'm from EARTH, where are u from?

*s269.photobucket.com/albums/jj44/visio159/Unismilies/17large.png


----------



## Faun (Feb 6, 2009)

*Re: Guys Beware!!!*



rhitwick said:


> Abe, bachhe ki jaan lega kaya??
> Uski to abhi khelne-kudne ki umar hai...
> Tention-wala kam humare upar chod de...



I will just quote this 


> i ignored all the warning signs, ie was blinded by the affection i had for her
> III]few ex-friends of mine knew her true nature, yet encouraged me to pursue her (bloody
> 
> retards, and yes i am no longer friends them)



Look guys love is not blind affection, its not even fear of losing someone. He felt betrayed because he coveted her desperately and his definition of love was stupid. It's not girl's fault, it's his own fault. 

Why cant people just love and forget !


----------



## Cool G5 (Feb 6, 2009)

*Re: Guys Beware!!!*



eggman said:


> ladki ne diya confused ko dhoka......confused ne diya victor ko dokha.......ab victor dega akshay ko dhoka...........fir akshay dega larki ko dhoka.......aur charo milke khayenge dhokla......



ROFLMAO


----------



## utsav (Feb 6, 2009)

*Re: Guys Beware!!!*



rhitwick said:


> While in college, one day I was so sad that I fell asleep while listening to LP in full volume.



same happened wid me many times. LP gives me chhain ki neend when m unable to sleep


----------



## eggman (Feb 6, 2009)

*Re: Guys Beware!!!*

^^I know!! They are so damn boring!!


----------



## Faun (Feb 6, 2009)

*Re: Guys Beware!!!*

^^yeah, I agree.


----------



## Chirag (Feb 6, 2009)

*Re: Guys Beware!!!*

@rhit-erm figuratively, not literally the first.. I meant that soon enough the discussion comes to bf/gf before all the study and stuff.


----------



## speedyguy (Feb 6, 2009)

*Re: Guys Beware!!!*

u can use ur own id....wont b banned fr this....jus appropriate section needed....

ofcourse both guys n gals hv 2b careful on selecting a partner....will hv to suffer if they dont,...

Enjoy~!


----------



## Ecstasy (Feb 6, 2009)

*Re: Guys Beware!!!*

Watch "Pyaar ke side effects" movie. =]


----------



## rhitwick (Feb 6, 2009)

*Re: Guys Beware!!!*



Ecstasy said:


> Watch "Pyaar ke side effects" movie. =]


Its a remake of "Meet the parents"

Perfect movie for Utsav, Hum-Tum


----------



## eggman (Feb 6, 2009)

*Re: Guys Beware!!!*



rhitwick said:


> Its a remake of "Meet the parents"



What???? Who told you...it's not a remake of MTP.......


rhitwick said:


> Perfect movie for Utsav, Hum-Tum



isn't that a remake of When Harry Met Sally?


----------



## rhitwick (Feb 6, 2009)

*Re: Guys Beware!!!*



eggman said:


> What???? Who told you...it's not a remake of MTP.......


If u've seen both the movies u wouldn't have asked.
Yes, dialogs r different, even cast, but d key events which is most important in d movie are a copy paste (allright 98% inspired by) of the eng. movie.



> isn't that a remake of When Harry Met Sally?


Hum-Tum is inspired by Harry Met Shally...but not scene to scene copy like "PKSE"


----------



## eggman (Feb 6, 2009)

*Re: Guys Beware!!!*



rhitwick said:


> If u've seen both the movies u wouldn't have asked.
> Yes, dialogs r different, even cast, but d key events which is most important in d movie are a copy paste (allright 98% inspired by) of the eng. movie.



I've seem both movie and really, I didn't see the copy part!at max I can think of the part when Rahul Bose stays at Malika's home. But situations are very different. Maybe you confused Mujhse Shaadi Karogi? with Pyaar Ke Side Effect

I have no idea why you think it's a copy!!!


----------



## Ecstasy (Feb 6, 2009)

*Re: Guys Beware!!!*



eggman said:


> ladki ne diya confused ko dhoka......confused ne diya victor ko dokha.......ab victor dega akshay ko dhoka...........fir akshay dega larki ko dhoka.......aur charo milke khayenge dhokla......


Bwahahaha... 

Btw.. this thread is going offtopic so even i will join this offtopic session lol. MTP is totally different than pyaar ke side effects. The story line is very different. I don't think there is anything common in that. =p


----------



## eggman (Feb 6, 2009)

*Re: Guys Beware!!!*

^^lol at ur siggy!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## rhitwick (Feb 6, 2009)

*Re: Guys Beware!!!*

When a 1.5 hrs move is converted to a 2.5 hrs movie, a lot of flashback and lengthy climax is required. Most recent example is Ghajini from Memento, CCTC from Kung-Fu Panda etc.

The meet b/w Rahul and Mallika is not important, the movie is based on the problems he (Rahul) gets into after going to Mallika's home. And its same as MTP.

Now to suit Indian taste (remember what happened to KANK!!!) the ending (which is also same) is executed in a diff. manner (but result is same).

Yes the movie "Mujhse Shaadi Karogi" is also based on the same *theme* but again begining and end is somewhat diff.


----------



## eggman (Feb 6, 2009)

*Re: Guys Beware!!!*



rhitwick said:


> The meet b/w Rahul and Mallika is not important, the movie is based on the problems he (Rahul) gets into after going to Mallika's home.
> Yes the movie "Mujhse Shaadi Karogi" is also based on the same *theme* but again begining and end is somewhat diff.



did you even watch the movie?????????????????/
the problem with family was very insignificant! and unlike MTP main char doesn't find himself in embarassing sit as much , except for the car window breaking scene(not a copy).

MJS on the otherhand copied dog-losing-bringing-back scene...the breaking of asthi scene ......frame to frame......

about the diff end and begining ...it's a copy from another flick ANGER MANAGEMENT....


----------



## rhitwick (Feb 6, 2009)

*Re: Guys Beware!!!*

Just because the movie has not exact frame to frame copy doesn't mean its a copy.
Its inspired heavily from MTP.
And, u r taking about the less embarrassing moments in Indian version, is it even a logic?
It actually again proves its inspired by the movie.

I'm telling again that its not a scene to scene to copy of MTP then they had to pay d royaly or watever, its inspired. It took d *THEME* and some crucial moments/scenes, Indianized them and made a movie.

In your logic,
Partner is not copy of Hitch
Saaya is not copy of Dragonfly
I C U is not copy of Just like heaven
Roobaroo is not copy of If Only
Kahin pyaar na ho jaye is not copy of The Wedding Singer


*AND* *(AND)*
Chori chori chupke chupke is not inspired by Pretty Woman
Munnabhai series is not inspired by (The Terminal and Holy Man)
Bhoot, Raat --> Exorcist
etc...

Aur yaad nahi a rahe hai, if u insist ghar jaake bolunga...


----------



## gopi_vbboy (Feb 6, 2009)

*Re: Guys Beware!!!*

@confused..don worry
Ready this book

Karma-Yoga and Bhakti-Yoga

Swami Vivekananda. Describes the way to reach perfection through the performance of daily work in a nonattached spirit and by sublimating human affection into divine love. 

*www.ramakrishna.org/catalog/bk_sv.htm


----------



## eggman (Feb 6, 2009)

*Re: Guys Beware!!!*



rhitwick said:


> Just because the movie has not exact frame to frame copy doesn't mean its a copy.
> Its inspired heavily from MTP.
> And, u r taking about the less embarrassing moments in Indian version, is it even a logic?
> It actually again proves its inspired by the movie.
> ...




In my logic, Partner is a ripoff of Hitch. Every thing was frame to frame copy of Hitch. I've not seen Saaya ,ICU ........
And according to me Munnabhai is inspired from HolyMan....not a copy!!!

Many films share same theme.....they doesn't make 'em copy. Scarface and There Will be blood have same theme......A man rises to power, how he hurts his loved ones in the process of being power, and how he falls down and make enemies.........does that make TWBB a copy of Scarface......they are entierly different films ........

According to your logic  I AM A LEGEND or RE is a copy of 28 Days' Later!!!


can anyone prove me or him wrong please..........this is the worst ripoff allegation I've heard.


----------



## krates (Feb 6, 2009)

*Re: Guys Beware!!!*

oh shut up ^^^^ all of you ( all off topic posters ).... 

make a seprate thread for your confusing fight lol

i am waiting for confused to post about his story lol !!!

and you are making this thread go offtopic...

He is teaching US (the growing teens) and we must know about all this


----------



## eggman (Feb 6, 2009)

*Re: Guys Beware!!!*

we are helping this thread to stay on top!!!!!!1
or it'll get buried under..........

we are the ads


----------



## red_devil (Feb 6, 2009)

*Re: Guys Beware!!!*

confused where are you ?? the threads needs your *full story* ... you cant leave the thread like this


----------



## rhitwick (Feb 6, 2009)

*Re: Guys Beware!!!*



eggman said:


> we are helping this thread to stay on top!!!!!!1
> or it'll get buried under..........
> 
> we are the ads


First of all....u r awesome (for the quoted post)


And,
Uffff........plz, read my post clearly, in the AND part I've written movie names only which are *INSPIRED* not copied...got it??


----------



## gopi_vbboy (Feb 6, 2009)

*Re: Guys Beware!!!*

^^ ya guys here are confused bw ripoff and inspiration

u need to clear that
check www.itwofs.com


----------



## confused!! (Feb 6, 2009)

*Re: Guys Beware!!!*



T159 said:


> There are two confused in this forum



yeh lo puri picture khatam ho gayi aur mein abhi aaya...Actually I got hit by a cow..so was in the bed for a few days otherwise I would have made a lot of confusion 



eggman said:


> Good work a_k_s_h_a_y. I to feel its confused!!



Eggman bhai...dont confuse between confused and confused!!


----------



## eggman (Feb 6, 2009)

*Re: Guys Beware!!!*



rhitwick said:


> First of all....u r awesome (for the quoted post)
> 
> 
> And,
> Uffff........plz, read my post clearly, in the AND part I've written movie names only which are *INSPIRED* not copied...got it??



u said Pyaar ke side effects was a remake and not an inspiration of MTP!!!


----------



## red_devil (Feb 6, 2009)

*Re: Guys Beware!!!*

duh !! eggy and rhitwick stop arguing about copied movies....goto bollycat and you'll find what you need but dont hijack this thread...


CONFUSED.... please start to tell your story


----------



## eggman (Feb 6, 2009)

*Re: Guys Beware!!!*



confused!! said:


> Eggman bhai...dont confuse between confused and confused!!



First of all i am sorry that cow went horny on you!!!!!!!


and I know that you are an enlightened confused!!


----------



## confused!! (Feb 6, 2009)

*Re: Guys Beware!!!*

^^ BTW I did'nt see if it was a Cow or an Ox..It was only told by the people around after I recovered


----------



## Coool (Feb 6, 2009)

*Re: Guys Beware!!!*

^^   

confused come fast and tell story...cant sleep without story.


----------



## rhitwick (Feb 6, 2009)

*Re: Guys Beware!!!*



eggman said:


> u said Pyaar ke side effects was a remake and not an inspiration of MTP!!!


Agreed, at that time I didn't think anyone would oppose me, else my post would have been a few sentences lengthy. My apologies



n6300 said:


> duh !! eggy and rhitwick stop arguing about copied movies....goto bollycat and you'll find what you need but dont hijack this thread...
> CONFUSED.... please start to tell your story


Sorry, guys...no more offtopic from me.



confused!! said:


> Actually I got hit by a cow..so was in the bed for a few days otherwise I would have made a lot of confusion


Cow!!!
What were u doing with a cow???*s269.photobucket.com/albums/jj44/visio159/Unismilies/11.png


----------



## red_devil (Feb 6, 2009)

*Re: Guys Beware!!!*

^ desperate times ....desperate measures


----------



## krates (Feb 7, 2009)

*Re: Guys Beware!!!*



rhitwick said:


> Cow!!!
> What were u doing with a cow???*s269.photobucket.com/albums/jj44/visio159/Unismilies/11.png





n6300 said:


> ^ desperate times ....desperate measures



 maybe ungli  

where is the story ???


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Feb 7, 2009)

*Re: Guys Beware!!!*

Story! Story ! Story! *gigasmilies.googlepages.com/realmad.gif


----------



## victor_rambo (Feb 7, 2009)

*Re: Guys Beware!!!*

Gaay ko chheda 
Itna bhi krodh mat kar ladkiyon ka!


----------



## saurabh kakkar (Feb 7, 2009)

*Re: Guys Beware!!!*



T159 said:


> Say GTFO to that gurl...lol. Dig as many chicks as you can but do not involve you heart because most of them are biatches. Study...eat...screw and sleep.



I think u dont have any sis i.e u r using such derogatory remarks for girls
If this is ur thinking then whats the diference between u nd Fuking rapers 

I dont have any thing personal against u but u shud respect Women

If u can flirt with girls why cant they ??


----------



## confused!! (Feb 7, 2009)

*Re: Guys Beware!!!*



eggman said:


> First of all i am sorry that cow went horny on you!!!!!!!





rhitwick said:


> Cow!!!
> What were u doing with a cow???*s269.photobucket.com/albums/jj44/visio159/Unismilies/11.png





n6300 said:


> ^ desperate times ....desperate measures





krates said:


> maybe ungli
> 
> where is the story ???





victor_rambo said:


> Gaay ko chheda
> Itna bhi krodh mat kar ladkiyon ka!



Ek toh gaay ne maara...uska pain abhi tak hay..uske baad office ke logon ne maara(joke)..aur abhi tum log bhi meri maar rahe ho...sala mandir ka ghanta ban gaya hoon, jo aaya maar ke gaya

@confused please continue your story


----------



## red_devil (Feb 7, 2009)

*Re: Guys Beware!!!*

^ 

btw, was it you who was supposed to tell the story ??? I've completely lost track of who is who now....the thread has gone way off topic


----------



## confused!! (Feb 7, 2009)

*Re: Guys Beware!!!*

^^no it was the other confused


----------



## red_devil (Feb 7, 2009)

*Re: Guys Beware!!!*

why do we have so many "confused" people here ??

and if you are not that "confused" then how/why did u get dragged into becoming this "mandir ka ghanta" ??

now i'm even more "confused"


----------



## krates (Feb 7, 2009)

*Re: Guys Beware!!!*

^^ EveRyBoDy Is So CoNfUsEd ..... NoW wHo Is GoNnA tEll YoUr StOrY i aM sO cOnFuSed ??? 

i ThInK ThErE aRe TwO cOnFuSed....


----------



## Ecstasy (Feb 7, 2009)

*Re: Guys Beware!!!*

ROFL confused @ madir ka ghanta.

Tera shani chalu hai balak. Thoda pooja paat kiya jaay. Tatastu!!


----------



## confused!! (Feb 7, 2009)

*Re: Guys Beware!!!*



n6300 said:


> and if you are not that "confused" then how/why did u get dragged into becoming this "mandir ka ghanta" ??
> 
> now i'm even more "confused"



You played ur part in making me mandir ka ghanta and now you are asking how did I became one...yahan pe sabhi confused hein


----------



## krates (Feb 7, 2009)

*Re: Guys Beware!!!*

*img8.imageshack.us/img8/6343/72520281wo4.png

 

LOL


----------



## confused!! (Feb 7, 2009)

*Re: Guys Beware!!!*

^^that should solve everyone's confusion


----------



## krazzy (Feb 7, 2009)

*Re: Guys Beware!!!*

Kya pakau log ho tum sab.


----------



## Ecstasy (Feb 7, 2009)

*Re: Guys Beware!!!*

^^Hehehe...


----------



## Coool (Feb 7, 2009)

*Re: Guys Beware!!!*

shall i create a thread named as "digitians, tell ur love story here"??????


----------



## red_devil (Feb 7, 2009)

*Re: Guys Beware!!!*

^ then whole of digit will be in that thread


----------



## Coool (Feb 7, 2009)

*Re: Guys Beware!!!*

^ every one  is creating a thread for his love story........single thread for all storys is better na.....


----------



## red_devil (Feb 7, 2009)

*Re: Guys Beware!!!*

^ lol no....then we'll lose track of whose story we're following ... it will only lead to more people becoming "mandir ka ghanta"


----------



## Coool (Feb 7, 2009)

*Re: Guys Beware!!!*

^^ lol.....okay.


----------



## utsav (Feb 7, 2009)

*Re: Guys Beware!!!*

^^lol ,remember my and cool g5's story was confused in dat thread!


----------



## Cool Joe (Feb 7, 2009)

*Re: Guys Beware!!!*


----------



## Coool (Feb 8, 2009)

*Re: Guys Beware!!!*



utsav said:


> ^^lol ,remember my and cool g5's story was confused in dat thread!



These all did'nt clicked in my brain....time to brain wash


----------



## confused (Feb 9, 2009)

*Re: Guys Beware!!!*



saurabh kakkar said:


> I think u dont have any sis i.e u r using such derogatory
> 
> remarks for girls
> 
> ...



well atleast they should make it clear that its only flirting and nothing serious, and not 

put on an act of being serious..... then we can call it fair. 



COMING TO Failed Love Story part.....

Well, we were a part of a lab group of 6. 4 guys and 2 girls. Of these, 2 guys were wise, 

and kept their interaction with the girls to a minimum. The remaining two of us (myself and 

a friend(X)) werent so lucky... just when i was getting to know her, we had a fight one day. 

and stopped talking for a week or so. After that, i thought things would return to normal 

again, but was shocked to find her flirting with another guy (Y) ..... that was the day, of 

my heartbreak.



i started avoiding her, but still i kept getting calls: "i am at the 

canteen/cafeteria/lecture hall", i was angry with her, and would almost always avoid going 

to the places she called me to. this continued for a couple of weeks, during which she 

showed as if she cared and also flirted a lot(i also found that Y was with her most of the 

time, during this time). Also in this period, i could clearly see the kind of person she 

was.



Also by this time i realized that, the other girl was messing around with other guys, 

and understood the poor plight of my friend X.



finally, one day in a party, over a game of truth or dare, when asked which guy she liked 

most, she took my name (Y was also present). I like a total fool believed her and thought, 

oh, "the only reason she was spending time with Y, was because of the fight we had, and we 

could still betogether". After this, i was asked about potential competition to her, in the 

form of ex-GFs, to which i replied, i didnt have any. 



But i guess, the way i said it, it indicated, i wasnt into girls (i realized it very much 

later, i mean which guy wouldnt want a GF???). This remark of mine had a very big effect:

 A]she was obviously embarrassed, because she assumed, that was the reason i wasnt 

responding to all her flirting.

 B]my worth in her eyes, decreased to some extent. 



After that, i tried to make amends and tried to be with her more often, and call her more 

often and get to know her better. While she stopped calling, and would act as if she was 

embarrased being around me. But at the same time showed that she was done with Y, once and 

for all.



So much for my poor communication skills!!! 



Right after that, there was a 2 week examination period, followed by a 4 week vacation. When 

college resumed, i realized i was a 5-point-no-one!!! Also she hadnt responded to any of my 

messages, and i realized something fishy was going on.... So i decided to get a final 

outcome.... atleast i wouldnt have to keep wondering, whats going on??? Will she say yes or 

will she say no???



When we met again, we had a long chat, and she said she was feeling quite good after talking 

to me. Overall, she gave me a indication of still being interested in me.

So after a week or so, i asked her out on a proper date (i thought i would propose then, 

even bought red roses, for the first time in my life!): her response was: "jayenge na". on 

being asked when, she said sometime in the future, reason: she had fared poorly in her 

exams. and i believed her. but in reality she was simply stalling (she wasnt the studious 

kind anyway)....

but after a couple of days couldnt control myself.... i wanted a answer, by now she was 

totally avoiding me, and acting disinterested. went back to my room, was feeling cheated, in 

two days her answer gad gone from yes to a doubtful no.... WTF, i picked up the phone, gave 

her a call, asked her out again.........her response:"tmr abc ka bday hai,... abhi mood nahi 

hai, sachmain, baad main hum sab (the 2 girls, X and myself) milke jayege".....

enough is enough, i thought.... I said i loved her.... the phone went dead. she even 

switched off her phone.


i waited a day, no answer...called her again, wouldnt pick-up. she (along with the other 

girls) didnt even turn up for the bday party, the next day...giving reasons that were 

obviously fake. quite pissed with her attitude by now, i sent her a message, saying i would 

wait for her answer, but for the present i had to get on with my life.


a week or so passed, we hadnt spoken. it was a new sem, and she was no longer in my lab 

group. she came up to a guy standing near me, and started saying, "arey main us din jo bhi 

keh rahi thi, aise hi keh rahi thi".....she repeated it a couple of times and walked 

away.....

i realized it was directed at me, but it still i wondered, why couldnt she come and say it 

to me directly, if she indeed meant it.....  and it wasnt a direct yes either. i smelt a 

rat. i decided i wouldnt immediately react to it..... if she can play games, so can i....

finally, after another 3-4 days, i asked her, was she interested in me?? NO.
It wasnt the answer i expected, but i guess, she realized, she couldnt continue with her 

petty games anymore, and came up with the truth. on being pressed more, she said, did i ever 

tell you about my past, or anything?? Further, she also said, she didnt want any boyfriend, and could do her own work. I got the point, for her, her boyfriend was her kaam-waala.... no need for more drama.

But i still, did have feelings for her, and couldnt quite move on.... finally, X came up and 

told me all about her "NAUTANKI"..... there was a guy, who would call her up everyday, and chat for an hour(oh, thats why she was always on the phone!). she had know him for 3 years, and still hadnt said yes..... besides, there were plenty of seniors, that she moved about with (alone).....(oh, thats the reason, she had said no to a proper date: because it would mean going to the nearest city, which would involve taking the university bus....and being spotted by too many seniors, with the guy she was going out with....very bad for business!!!)

Soon anger, made me see through the all the lies, she had told me. They were too many, and i had beleived most of them without a second thought. The fact was, i knew her well, but was too blind to see BS that was going on........
Now i knew why she couldnt remember my bday, or even spell my first name correctly, or even know my branch of engg.... it wasnt love. Simple lust.

It was my luck, that i didnt waste even more time, by letting her stall even more....

And yes, i did ask X, why he hadnt told me sooner?? And he replied, i was too blind to believe him anyway.... another lie! The actual reason was that, it would leave the group incomplete....

So my friends, never ever take a girl of this sort seriously.....


----------



## confused!! (Feb 9, 2009)

*Re: Guys Beware!!!*

Better to forget everything and focus on your life


----------



## red_devil (Feb 9, 2009)

hmm..so thats your story...


----------



## utsav (Feb 9, 2009)

@confused

Sad story indeed but thank god that it ended soon without been continued for too long else u might hav suffered more.


----------



## Kenshin (Feb 9, 2009)

Its sad  but this made me lol "abhi mood nahi 
hai, sachmain, baad main hum sab milke jayege"


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Feb 9, 2009)

She could have dragged it on for ages, judging by this. And you would have been blinded by 'love', if she reciprocated even once in 10 tries. Probably she got bored or you fell lower in the pecking order, which led to that eye-opener.


----------



## rhitwick (Feb 9, 2009)

@confused, dude, don't forget this experience. Make it a milestone and learn from it.
Best of luck, tujhe achi ladki milegi.


----------



## Quiz_Master (Feb 9, 2009)

While something very similar to me happened to me about 18 months ago... (Before I turned a playboy).. I don't hold this against girls. One of my female friend openly accepted girls do flirt without reason. In her words (From gTalk's chatlog) :

"_See, Life of a girl isn't easy either, imagine every time you get close to a boy - He proposes you. We can never be friends with guys, even nerdy ones start to think 'Oh hay! That girl is talking to me, she MUST like me..', Now we NEVER ask a guy to spend money on us, but if he does, why should we stop him? Even if we se to guy that there is no chance for him and lets be JUST friends... A imaginative guy never believes..Thinks its some sorta test. Really you guys should start believing that girls means what they SAY ._"


And I think she got a good point!, Though... As T159 said - "Dig as much holes as you can, WHY SO EMO  "


----------



## krates (Feb 9, 2009)

@confused: You got on track on time ... Great... did you do well in examinations ???


> "See, Life of a girl isn't easy either, imagine every time you get close to a boy - He proposes you. We can never be friends with guys, even nerdy ones start to think 'Oh hay! That girl is talking to me, she MUST like me..', Now we NEVER ask a guy to spend money on us, but if he does, why should we stop him? Even if we se to guy that there is no chance for him and lets be JUST friends... A imaginative guy never believes..Thinks its some sorta test. Really you guys should start believing that girls means what they SAY ."



That's kinda true .................  really if a girls talks to me i feel like that only...  ..


----------



## Faun (Feb 9, 2009)

@confused
Better nate than never


----------



## Coool (Feb 9, 2009)

@ confused, yesterday is history...tomorrow is mistry...so, without thinking history and mistry enjoy dis sec.


----------



## saurabh kakkar (Feb 9, 2009)

*Re: Guys Beware!!!*



confused said:


> well atleast they should make it clear that its only flirting and nothing serious, and not
> 
> put on an act of being serious..... then we can call it fair.



MY message was for T159 

anyways So wana say that u r Dumb person who needs Spoon Feeding Come on man its not her Fault its like "if u let other person to take advantage of u he/she will" u r not in ur dream world its real life 
u were an Emotional fool and she was smart enough to take Advantage of it 

u shud Learn from it and move on and its the attitude that matters 




> Though... As T159 said - "Dig as much holes as you can, WHY SO EMO  "



What a mentality man  One Day u will Become Raper  
Change ur Attitude man. what if the other person thinks this abt ur Sis ??

Again Nothing personal neither i m doing Social Policing


----------



## phreak0ut (Feb 9, 2009)

Quiz_Master said:


> "_Even if we se to guy that there is no chance for him and lets be JUST friends... A imaginative guy never believes..Thinks its some sorta test. Really you guys should start believing that girls means what they SAY ._"



I don't get this part. What does she mean? Does she mean that there is no chance for any guy to become a bf with her? Please explain in detail. I'm so glad that I stay away from things such as gfs 

@confused-I really don't know what to say. I got to see these kind of things almost everyday when I was in college. I'm surprised that you got blinded so easily. See what lust does(not love). Get over this, move on. Stay away from these kind of girls and generally these girls are labelled as sl*ts,w***rs and what not! It's sick to call like that, but their attitude doesn't seem to change no matter what. You have come out a wiser chap. Learn from this and try telling your friends who get mixed into all this. If they don't listen, it's not your fault. They'll learn their lesson the hard way. All the best for your engineering


----------



## Faun (Feb 9, 2009)

*Re: Guys Beware!!!*



saurabh kakkar said:


> What a mentality man  One Day u will Become Raper
> Change ur Attitude man. what if the other person thinks this abt ur Sis ??
> 
> Again Nothing personal neither i m doing Social Policing


Naah...the chances of becoming is direct consequence of years of repression of sexual desires and abstinence. In fact, you don't dig like a dud. Dig with etiquettes and not forcefully.


----------



## rhitwick (Feb 9, 2009)

Quiz_Master said:


> "_See, Life of a girl isn't easy either, imagine every time you get close to a boy - He proposes you. We can never be friends with guys, even nerdy ones start to think 'Oh hay! That girl is talking to me, she MUST like me..', Now we NEVER ask a guy to spend money on us, but if he does, why should we stop him? Even if we se to guy that there is no chance for him and lets be JUST friends... A imaginative guy never believes..Thinks its some sorta test. Really you guys should start believing that girls means what they SAY ._"


Very true...
_
If I remember correctly a similar phrase was placed in Chanadramukhi's character in original Devdas novel (I say novel, not in movie, no movie till date used it)..._

Now the point is that most of the times we let them use us. U believe or not I've come across a few of my friends facing same fate after I repeatedly telling them what they should do.
When u fall for someone, u fall, u go blind, deaf; no logic can turn u to reality. Anyone talking against ur GF becomes ur foe. This is how it works and it'l continue.
U can't control it, can't repair it...it'l just go on.

Today u've learnt a lot of things. If being a playboy is fun for u, then d vice-versa is also true.
They r not some holy aliens, they are also human, hormones also controll their actions, they also get atract to opposite sex, they also like to look at the passing handu boy. Its same everywhere. But they are over-hyped, and they Njoy it.

The danger is, if a girl knows (or someone makes her know) what she can "DO", (her powers (like dat special look, special tone in conversation etc.) and what she can make people do...


----------



## Faun (Feb 9, 2009)

*Re: Guys Beware!!!*



saurabh kakkar said:


> I think u dont have any sis i.e u r using such derogatory remarks for girls
> If this is ur thinking then whats the diference between u nd Fuking rapers
> 
> I dont have any thing personal against u but u shud respect Women
> ...


Lol...Did I ever denied flirting with me  But the truth is bitter and then you all come up with having a sis predisposition. Think about it and you will see that fools will choose the rapist's way and others will be gentlemen.


----------



## harryneopotter (Feb 10, 2009)

@Confused (not the cow one haan):

dude i dont feel bad for you ..watever happened is past now and it will make u a better person from now on. There are some girls like this("some" is an understatement/under"WORD"/watever,  u can say) out there like the chinese/unbranded hardware and u should be able to distinguish the Corsairs from the Dynets (hope u got the point), which i think u can do from now after this "Doodh ka jala" incident. 

Most of the advise needed is already given by the other love gurus (and some hole diggers as well ) ... so there is nuthing much left to say, but ur effort to share this incident is appreciable. 




T159 said:


> @confused
> Better nate than never



Dude ...dont spoil this thread by reminding that torture please....i beg for ur kindness upon poor souls like me .


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Feb 10, 2009)

Ahh, I found something that you can relate to, mate!



> Well, I looked at her face and then I knew she changed,
> then my heart turned black and then the sky turned gray!
> yeah my heart turned black then the sky turned gray!
> 
> ...



Credits to Billy Talent (The Ex).


----------



## confused!! (Feb 10, 2009)

harryneopotter said:


> @Confused (not the cow one haan):


----------



## Cool G5 (Feb 10, 2009)

harryneopotter said:
			
		

> dude i dont feel bad for you ..watever happened is past now and it will make u a better person from now on. There are some girls like this("some" is an understatement/under"WORD"/watever,  u can say) out there like the chinese/unbranded hardware and u should be able to distinguish the Corsairs from the Dynets (hope u got the point), which i think u can do from now after this "Doodh ka jala" incident.



Whatta comparison !!!


----------



## gopi_vbboy (Feb 11, 2009)

oh sad...confused don worry...forget this n go on with normal life

ma class girls r xplicitly selfish n cunning...i jus donno...hate talkin 2 them...n thers no point of flirting with thoz kinds especially those who show attitudes

i guess u were victim of implicit kind of girls...

hope u get to normal life n be happy
keep smiling


----------



## Voldy (Feb 11, 2009)

lol :LOL:


----------



## gaurav_indian (Feb 12, 2009)

Cool G5 said:


> Whatta comparison !!!



post karte waqt usko apni professional life ko bhi dhyan mein rakhna hota hai.



harryneopotter said:


> @Confused (not the cow one haan):
> 
> dude i dont feel bad for you ..watever happened is past now and it will make u a better person from now on. There are some girls like this("some" is an understatement/under"WORD"/watever,  u can say) out there like the chinese/unbranded hardware and u *should be able to distinguish the Corsairs from the Dynets (hope u got the point), which i think u can do from now after this "Doodh ka jala" incident. *



hmm lagta hai mujhe kingston ki jagah is baar Dynet or Corsair mein se koi 2gb RAM try karni chahiye.



confused!! said:


> Better to forget everything and focus on your life



sahi mein yaar confuse kar diya tune.Change your nick to Hyderabaadi confused yeh 2 exclamation se kya hoga


----------

